# Saqa evaluation verification



## sarvaraju (Mar 11, 2019)

Need inputs on saqa evaluation


----------



## sarvaraju (Mar 11, 2019)

Received following email from saqa...
Below University link is not working..
How I should move further on this..

This email refers to your application for evaluation. Payment is acknowledged with thanks.
Your application for SAQA evaluation is in the verification phase.

While SAQA understands that applications are urgent and makes every effort to accommodate clients’ needs and expedite processes, we have no control over the response time and requirements of third party institutions.

With regards to the qualification issued by Anna University, SAQA is unable to obtain a response due to a verification payment that needs to be made through DirectVerify.

To take the matter forward, kindly initiate online verification process through this link: https://annauniv.directverify.in/myeasydocs_directverify/directverify/dv_trn_verification.aspx. After you have completed the process, please forward to us, the login details (email address and password) utilized to initiate the verification process and the tracking ID created by Directverify to [email protected] quoting the above reference number.

Kindly upload the attached letter required when you send request through Directverify:


Kindly email us a copy of proof of verification payment quoting your reference number to [email protected]in 3 weeks. If no proof of payment is received within stipulated time frame the qualification/application will be withdrawn and no refund will be issued.
Please note this mail box is only for communication with institutions and clients regarding verification related matters such as payments and documents. For all other queries clients must refer to [email protected]. Please make sure you provide your reference number in the subject line.


----------

